# Chromebook, yes or no?



## trewq (Jul 27, 2014)

I've been debating if it's worth getting a Chromebook. I already have a laptop and desktop, I just feel I need something in between however I don't want a tablet.

I need it to be usable almost instantly, browse the web, 10-11" screen and have good battery life.

For those of you that use Chromebooks, what model do you have and does it fit your needs and would it fit mine?


----------



## Jack (Jul 27, 2014)

I really wouldn't I bought one last year, the only part of it I have used is the 100GB of Google storage.

If you plan on using Java for IPMI good luck, SSH keys are a pain in the arse on them.

You can't run Skype, any IRC client or RDP client ect on them which kinda sucks.

Get a cheap netbook and install Ubuntu.


----------



## Leyton (Jul 27, 2014)

I use the HP Chromebook 11, which I really love far more than I expected I would.

My aim was to buy an inexpensive (but good looking, and nice to use) laptop to carry around the city, have on me to travel with, and just generally "not care about". Ultimately if it got stolen or lost, it's a cloud based machine which only cost £120 to buy. It fit the bill perfectly.

But since then, the thing has really impressed me - I've used it far more regularly than my Windows laptop (my desktop PC is my main computer), and it is really well built for the price point.

For me, I don't really like the whole "tablet computing" thing - the majority of my time on a computer is spent either using it as a Netflix-only device, or writing on it a lot (letters/posts/email/programming). A tablet only filled half of that need to my satisfaction.

It surprised me at the quality of some of the online apps around to program on, and as a Google Apps user already, there was no "transitioning" to GMail and Drive, so that wasn't a problem either.

For browsing-only use, I think its the perfect device, and highly recommend it - especially if a tablet doesn't cut it for you.

_I'll describe myself through this anecdote:_ I bought a MacBook at the end of 2013. Loved the feel, and OSX grew on me. But after 7 days I assessed the cost, compared performance with my Windows laptop, and took it back into Apple for a refund. I don't see the point in buying tech for the sake of it. _So, _if there was something I didn't like about the Chromebook, it'd've gone back, given that it isn't something I use 100% of the time.


----------



## Leyton (Jul 27, 2014)

Jack said:


> I really wouldn't I bought one last year, the only part of it I have used is the 100GB of Google storage.
> 
> If you plan on using Java for IPMI good luck, SSH keys are a pain in the arse on them.
> 
> ...


Despite my above post - the lack for Java can be an issue in this line of work. But, (I don't know about IRC) there are RDP clients for it which have worked well for me, and Skype can now be done online via Outlook.com.

I forgot to mention in the previous reply that I have side-loaded Ubuntu on the device; but I rarely use it - even though it is usable.

Though, I went into ChromeOS with open eyes, and knew what to expect, so it wasn't a shock when I booted the Chromebook for the first time.


----------



## Jack (Jul 27, 2014)

Leyton said:


> Despite my above post - the lack for Java can be an issue in this line of work. But, (I don't know about IRC) there are RDP clients for it which have worked well for me, and Skype can now be done online via Outlook.com.
> 
> I forgot to mention in the previous reply that I have side-loaded Ubuntu on the device; but I rarely use it - even though it is usable.
> 
> Though, I went into ChromeOS with open eyes, and knew what to expect, so it wasn't a shock when I booted the Chromebook for the first time.


Did you say you could use Netflix on it? I tried and it wanted Silverlight installing.


----------



## Leyton (Jul 27, 2014)

Jack said:


> Did you say you could use Netflix on it? I tried and it wanted Silverlight installing.


Yep, no problems with Netflix. First time (if I remember rightly), it sends you to Google to have your device automatically verified, then I assume Netflix has some kind of DRM-circumvention agreement in place with Google after verification.

It just worked from the off.


----------



## trewq (Jul 27, 2014)

Jack said:


> I really wouldn't I bought one last year, the only part of it I have used is the 100GB of Google storage.
> 
> If you plan on using Java for IPMI good luck, SSH keys are a pain in the arse on them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I have a laptop and desktop for all of that stuff, it would be more for emails and web.

Which one did you get?

@Leyton Thank you. That's the exact thing I was looking for. I know what to expect from ChromeOS so I think it should be ok. What model do you have?


----------



## Jack (Jul 27, 2014)

I have the acer one, I can't remember model number as I don't use it.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd probably rather just have a tablet or a netbook. Actually, I don't really care for touch screen devices that much anyway so I'd go for the netbook. Would be nice to have a proper keyboard (albeit small) and not have to download apps to do basic things.

Linux (Or Windows) netbook and just install the normal things you would need on it that you already have on your full powered machine at home, at work, or wherever. No new learning curve. No frustration. Just a good ol', tiny laptop.


----------



## trewq (Jul 27, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Linux (Or Windows) netbook and just install the normal things you would need on it that you already have on your full powered machine at home, at work, or wherever. No new learning curve. No frustration. Just a good ol', tiny laptop.


I was thinking about that but I can't find anything with the same weight/battery life/cost ratio. The main thing what puts me off netbooks is I had one of the first Asus EEE (It's actually sitting in it's case beside me). When I think of netbooks I automatically think heavy with short battery life, I know this has changed now.

I am willing to take suggestions if anyone has any.


----------



## Jack (Jul 27, 2014)

A Chromebook is just a netbook with Chrome OS.


----------



## trewq (Jul 27, 2014)

Jack said:


> A Chromebook is just a netbook with Chrome OS.


That's what appeals to me though, fast start time and simple UI. This would be used as something to take to work to use quickly and sitting next to my bed to use quickly.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 27, 2014)

I was thinking about getting one of the Chromebooks too.

Does anyone know which one might be the best?

HP? Samsung?


----------



## Jack (Jul 27, 2014)

The Samsung and HP ones are better than the Acer, don't get the Acer.


----------



## Leyton (Jul 27, 2014)

trewq said:


> Thanks for that. I have a laptop and desktop for all of that stuff, it would be more for emails and web.
> 
> Which one did you get?
> 
> @Leyton Thank you. That's the exact thing I was looking for. I know what to expect from ChromeOS so I think it should be ok. What model do you have?


I picked the *HP Chromebook 11* because it's a little bigger than netbooks of the past, and has the build quality of the plastic MacBooks (which I always thought was pretty good).


----------



## clownjugglar (Jul 27, 2014)

Make sure you look into ARM vs x86. The ARM one (first gen Samsung) ran much slower and ran hotter than the new Haswell Celeron one I have now. Sometimes when I was streaming it would overheat and shut itself off. I ended up selling it to a friend who uses it just as a portable Google Docs device and he has no issues with it, so there's that.

There might be other architecture limitations as well, especially if you want to dual boot some linux.


----------



## fm7 (Jul 27, 2014)

> Chromebook, yes or no?


Never.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 27, 2014)

trewq said:


> I've been debating if it's worth getting a Chromebook. I already have a laptop and desktop, I just feel I need something in between however I don't want a tablet.
> 
> I need it to be usable almost instantly, browse the web, 10-11" screen and have good battery life.
> 
> For those of you that use Chromebooks, what model do you have and does it fit your needs and would it fit mine?


I have the Acer C720 - $200 USD, 11.6 inch screen, as much as 10 hours of battery life, and boots in seconds. It's extremely portable but can still stand being thrown around a bit (I know) - an excellent on-the-go laptop. Like all Chromebooks, it's _made_ for browsing the web, and if you look around for the right sites, there's very few things it can't do.

I'm not sure what @Jack is getting at - the Acer is an excellent model. The C710 wasn't great, but the C720 is. I've not had trouble with SSH keys, just put your keys in the "Downloads" folder, press Ctrl+Alt+T, type ssh, press enter, type key [keyfilename], press enter, then enter host, user, and port if needed and connect.


----------



## trewq (Jul 27, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I have the Acer C720 - $200 USD, 11.6 inch screen, as much as 10 hours of battery life, and boots in seconds. It's extremely portable but can still stand being thrown around a bit (I know) - an excellent on-the-go laptop. Like all Chromebooks, it's _made_ for browsing the web, and if you look around for the right sites, there's very few things it can't do.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what @Jack is getting at - the Acer is an excellent model. The C710 wasn't great, but the C720 is. I've not had trouble with SSH keys, just put your keys in the "Downloads" folder, press Ctrl+Alt+T, type ssh, press enter, type key [keyfilename], press enter, then enter host, user, and port if needed and connect.


Thank you, I think I'm convinced now. Time to go to the shop and have a look at the build quality.


----------



## RLT (Jul 27, 2014)

Bought a Samsung for my wife for Xmass. It plays Netflix about 12 hours a day. She recharges it when it dies or I tell her to check the battery. 

Didn't have any problems with Netflix on it logged in to my account and it just worked.I use it some for short articles when I wake up at night. Google Docs allows me to transition from machine to machine. 

Personally I've gotten to the point that I detest trying to type more then a short short short forum reply on a tablet. If I buy anything for about town use it'll probably be a Chromebook.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 27, 2014)

Couldn't do it.  I played with one on demo, and absolutely hated it - I'm too used to dropping down into terminals, working without X... to make one of these do what I want would require too ridiculous of a setup to make it worth it.

I'll stick to my little netbook >_>


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Couldn't do it.  I played with one on demo, and absolutely hated it - I'm too used to dropping down into terminals, working without X... to make one of these do what I want would require too ridiculous of a setup to make it worth it.
> 
> I'll stick to my little netbook >_>


They're certainly not for everyone. I love me some terminal action too, and if you think about it these devices were designed more for mom and pop to just browse the web, check e-mail, stuff like that. But like I said, they're pretty capable. They can run Ubuntu if you want, and they do have a terminal. The terminal is limited, sure, but SSH in to a "full-fledged" remote machine and away you go. You can open a full-screen terminal with the press of a four buttons.

Anyway, no point trying to convince you. You have a setup that works for you, and that's great. I just love the portability of these machines, so my setup works for me and everyone's happy  I am of course curious as to what @trewq thinks, but we'll see.


----------



## trewq (Jul 27, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Couldn't do it. I played with one on demo, and absolutely hated it - I'm too used to dropping down into terminals, working without X... to make one of these do what I want would require too ridiculous of a setup to make it worth it.
> 
> 
> I'll stick to my little netbook >_>


I jump between Windows, Ubuntu and OSX daily so I'm pretty flexible with the way I use things.


I was considering getting a netbook and putting an ssd in it but it's much more expensive.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 27, 2014)

Some good comments on Chromebooks.

http://news.slashdot.org/story/14/07/24/208200/chromebooks-are-outselling-ipads-in-schools


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 28, 2014)

Had one.  Sold it.

Just too many limitations.  If I'm just going to consume content, I'd rather have a tablet.  If I'm going to play games - well, none available really (there are some for tablet but I still like more complicated ones which means a laptop).  If I'm going to get some work done or create content, forget it.

Writing on it was OK but...using what?  Not office, easily - yeah, there's office online and Google docs, but I'm one of those guys who uses those 20% features in Office.  No Scrivener.  SSH and RDP (chromote) is possible but painful.  My password manager (PasswordSafe) wasn't available...nor was Dropbox...nor any kind of IDE...nor Adobe tools...nor hobby tools like Poser/3D tools...etc.

It just didn't meet my needs.  If I'm going to relax, I grab my tablet.  If I'm going to work or be productive, I grab an old laptop (and maybe remote into my desktop).

YMMV.


----------



## datarealm (Jul 28, 2014)

If you already have a laptop you don't mind carrying around, probably not much point for a chromebook.

Having said that, I picked up an Acer 720 refurb for $150 for travelling and it works like a champ.  Installed Ubuntu with chrUbuntu, and there's really nothing it can't run at this point....

The downsides are slightly underpowered and poor display.  But for being able to remote to servers and get online while travelling, its great (light and good battery).  And for $150 I don't have to cringe _too_ much when it accidentally gets dropped.


----------



## trewq (Jul 29, 2014)

Just thought I would update you guys. One of the major stores here is having a big sale on chromebooks so I went in knowing I wanted the Samsung 11". Took one look at the display model and decided against it, it's just too small of a screen for me.


I'm doing some research on the 14" variants and also netbooks now. I have also increased my budget.


If anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears.


----------



## mojeda (Jul 29, 2014)

The biggest thing I see people doing when getting a chromebook, is going in not knowing the limitations/uses for it. They want a cheap laptop to use and chromebook is generally in that area however is not a replacement for a full laptop/netbook.

Chromebooks are really only good if you need something cheap to browse the internet with. If you're looking to do something outside of that, then you're better off looking for a nice netbook.


----------



## NilsX1337 (Jul 29, 2014)

No.


----------



## fisle (Jul 30, 2014)

If Chromebooks are specs/price wise good for you, why not get one and install some Linux distro on it to bypass the limitations of the OS?

http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/764181-how-to-install-linux-on-an-acer-c720-chromebook

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_C720_Chromebook

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Chromebook


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 31, 2014)

Just FYI, the larger HP Chromebook 14-q070nr is on sale on Newegg today only for ~$50 off.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 31, 2014)

I've never used on myself although for the price you can't really go wrong. If it's shit then it's shit, if it's good then it's the best ~$150 you've ever spent.


----------



## setupvps (Aug 2, 2014)

I use it but its only nice for web use in my opinion like check some news or check your bank or paypal 

or answer tickets but not some massive use


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 2, 2014)

....not exactly Chromebook, but somewhat related: I ordered a Chromebox today, just to play around with. If I don't like it, I'll give it to my sister 

It should arrive Tuesday.


----------

